# Ruger SP101



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I was looking at a Ruger SP101 in .327 Anyone have one or seen one in action. Im open to all suggestions. It will be used as self defense and general shooting at a range just for fun. Also the gun new was in the $500 range, does that sound about right?


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Went to my local shop this morning and they had the Ruger SP101 in .327 for $477.00 But it was on hold for someone or I would have bought it. It is a very beautiful revolver and the shop owner let me hold it and it fit my hand great and felt good. Federal .327 ammunition is expensive for this gun $24.50 for 50 rounds. This gun is also availabe in .357 also.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i don't understand the 327
too limited 
i'd rather have a 357 j frame and mostly use 38specials


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i have held one here. 464 new. 3-1/2" bbl. almost bought it, but bought a puma '92 in .357 instead to go with my ruger .357. a p3at and the 327 are my nex purchases. not sure what oredr though. like the versatility of all the 32's for allw ho might use it and as a kit gun.
I will let you know if i pick it up.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

What is the price difference in ammo between the .327 & .357...?
Also in the .327 barrel can you shoot .32's?
In the .357 barrel can you shoot .38's?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

quick,
The .357 magnum is a "remake" of the .38 special by elongating the case. you can shoot .38 special in handguns made for 357, but not vice versa.

The .327 Federal Magnum is a "remake" of the .32 HR Magnum by elongating the cae, which was a longer case than the .32 s&w long, which was a longer case than the .32 s&w. So the .327 will fire all those rounds. It is a realitvely new round that some feel is superflous as its balistics are similar to a .357 with a smaller and lighter bullet. This argument goes back and forth. some say why, some say because. I have a .357 . I love it. it is a hnting and CAS gun for me. I am thinking of the sp101 or the charter arms in .327. six rounds in the same size handgun as 5 for the .357. and a nice size for a kit/trail/truck gun. also a nice easier (and less recoil) way to introduce my sona and later daughet to center fire as i can get down below a .38 special round and work up.

Hope that helps some. 
No i have not shot the .327


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for explaining it, I'm still new to all this and trying to gain knowledge on this board. I own 1 semi-auto hand gun which I like to shoot, but revolvers intrest me a lot and this ruger .327 seems to fit the bill. The only thing turning me away is the price of the ammo.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

All ammo is up. as a newer round this may cost a bit more, and the other .32s when you find them aree not an especially economic round. around here, the .327 is about $2.00 less than .357, and the .38 to .32 is almost the same unless you buy in case lots. A true economical shooter is always a .22. It just depends on what you want the gun for i guess.


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

*327*



quickstarr said:


> Thanks for explaining it, I'm still new to all this and trying to gain knowledge on this board. I own 1 semi-auto hand gun which I like to shoot, but revolvers intrest me a lot and this ruger .327 seems to fit the bill. The only thing turning me away is the price of the ammo.


 All ammo is on the up and up as far as price goes. If you like an extra round 327 is the way to go. I had a ruger sp101 in 327 ruger had to repair it wouldn't cock in single- action with 32 H&R mag ammo.
Ruger had to redesign the pawl in the gun. I do like 32's I dot 3 handguns in that cal as well as a bondarms derringer barrel for my texas defender.
DaveShooter


----------



## Big_Guns (Feb 27, 2009)

*Sp101*

I bought a .22 Ruger SP101. Nice little gun. 22 ammo is cheap. I like to practice with the SP101 as it is almost the same weight as my .357 S&W carry, which uses pricey ammo.

In fact for some strange reason I'm a much better shot with the SP101 than with my wifes High Standard (which is much lighter, but same barrel length).


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been nothing but satisfied with my SP101. The original grips would eat up my hands after about a hundred rounds of .38 (Or maybe 25 of .357) so I put on the non-overmolded CTC grips, and they are incredibly comfortable, a bit smaller then the originals and have me fully believing in lasers now too.


----------

